# Latin Active II: The Resurection



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

After purchasing Latin Active, I didn't know what to do with it. I didn't want to redo it other then restore it but because of tight time and financial resources, I had to put it aside. Last night I walked into my garage, and realized I was sick of seeing it in that (no offense to whoever painted it) blue/black paint scheme. I walked out, grabbed my keys, headed to Auto-Zone, and bought lots of 220 sandpaper. Five hours later (about 1:30am) I got this much done. Once all the blue/black paint is off, I'm going to start hitting it with 1000-12,000 grit emery cloth and clear it. Maybe even touch up where the previous painted sanded through the original paint. Fortunately, when it was repainted cheap or no primer was used. Except where some minor bodywork was done. I'm thinking of taking it to the Torres Empire show just for exhibition. We'll see.


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Save the paint job... Just touch it up & re clear it...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

78mc said:


> Save the paint job... Just touch it up & re clear it...


X2 I'm shocked that the paint job is still good after all this time.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

Clear it


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

It would nice to see that bike all restored like it was back then. Good luck bro


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

That looks great!!! I bet it has a thick coat a clear still maybe just buffing it


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Nice! First smartest move no offence was buying latin active second putting back to its original glory! Big props on keeping original.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: let us know if you still find the magazine article underneath that would be awesome if it's still there


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

modeljunky said:


> After purchasing Latin Active, I didn't know what to do with it. I didn't want to redo it other then restore it but because of tight time and financial resources, I had to put it aside. Last night I walked into my garage, and realized I was sick of seeing it in that (no offense to whoever painted it) blue/black paint scheme. I walked out, grabbed my keys, headed to Auto-Zone, and bought lots of 220 sandpaper. Five hours later (about 1:30am) I got this much done. Once all the blue/black paint is off, I'm going to start hitting it with 1000-12,000 grit emery cloth and clear it. Maybe even touch up where the previous paintedsanded through the original paint. Fortunately, when it was repainted cheap or no primer was used. Except where some minor bodywork was done. I'm thinking of taking it to the Torres Empire show just for exhibition. We'll see.


i saw it on craigslist for $400 good price for a piece of lowrider bike history


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Maybe it will make the history line up


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

Because the bike is so heavy and wide, I have to take down the garage door. My friend is on his way over so we can do that and sand the bottom part. I hope to have that part exposed today. I was at Mario's Auto Works this morning and Greg still has some of the original flake. I have access to house of color paints. Im going to mix some up and blend the bad areas. I think this has turned into a full restoration now.
Greg and Mario Jr showed my some photos of the bike from the early 80s.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice, keep us posted, will love to see this trike back to it's o.g look.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

looks great bro!:thumbsup: keep it up


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

DAAAAAMMMMNNNN.


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

Got more work done today. The bike's ass is so wide I have to remove the garage door to get it outside. It looks like the previous owners hit the bottom with palm sander. The scratch marks are deep and ate through some of the paint.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

the best buy any buy could have ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good job bro.


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn....hope a lot of the old bikes come back....just like this one....it's especially nice that you were able to get back the pink version.....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

they most of painted over the clear coat...


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

The pics look better than it really is. I wipe down the bike with a damp rag so it looks shiny. It's dull because I have only hit it with 220 and 400 grit paper. Once the bike is stripped then I'll hit it with 1500-12,000 grit emery cloth. Then clear.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

You can clear over the 400 if you want, I would wetsand with 800 and clear over it like that. If you go to fine you're going to be having adhesion problems. I've never even heard of 12,000 grit, 1500 is way too fine to clear over.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Sand it with 800 and 3 coats of clear should be enough!


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

Cool.Thanks for the info. You're right. Too fine of grit would have adhesion problems.Yea.I got 1500-12,000 grit cloth that is used for polishing military jet canopies.I'm going to mix some HOK and see if its possible to match the colors. If so I would like to blend in the bad areas.


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Or maybe add similar patterns to the damage area would help a lot too


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Damn! That's freaky! Like a hidden painting! Good job Joh!



modeljunky said:


> After purchasing Latin Active, I didn't know what to do with it. I didn't want to redo it other then restore it but because of tight time and financial resources, I had to put it aside. Last night I walked into my garage, and realized I was sick of seeing it in that (no offense to whoever painted it) blue/black paint scheme. I walked out, grabbed my keys, headed to Auto-Zone, and bought lots of 220 sandpaper. Five hours later (about 1:30am) I got this much done. Once all the blue/black paint is off, I'm going to start hitting it with 1000-12,000 grit emery cloth and clear it. Maybe even touch up where the previous painted sanded through the original paint. Fortunately, when it was repainted cheap or no primer was used. Except where some minor bodywork was done. I'm thinking of taking it to the Torres Empire show just for exhibition. We'll see.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Dam it was bad ass back in the day I remember that bike from back in the day me in Greg went to the same Jr high FREMONT MIDDLE IN POMONA CA WE USE TO HAVE SOME BAD ASS SHOW THERE ELITE would COME AND TRAFFIC MAN THOSE WERE THE DAYS


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I love this tricycle from the moment I saw it on MTV back in 1993 with guys from Passion bicycle Club. To me it's still the best looking tricycle out there with the back sitting in an angle and the popping colors.
Can't wait to see it in person, hopefully later on this year. Keep up the good work Joh!:thumbsup:

I based my miniature RC tricycle on Latin Active II tricycle and it will get the same color scheme. On the rear where originally the rear lights are at I added a color bar.

*http://jevriesblog.com/index/jevries-is-back-with-a-rc-miniature-lowrider-tricycle-*


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

I agree Jevs! Its been a dream of mine to own it since I first saw it in the early 90s. I love the lines of the bike. Especially the way the back angles down. It reminds me of those coach built cars from the lates 20s-30s. 
And yes. We hope to see you and your wife again this year. You'll definitley see it in person. Maybe I'll have it rolling by then. All it needs is chanins and handle bars. If that's the case then you can take it for a ride up and down the street.
And as for your rc trike, that thing is priceless. So much ingenuity behind it. It does remind one of Latin Active. Same type of mods. Nice work!


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE (Aug 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

modeljunky said:


> I agree Jevs! Its been a dream of mine to own it since I first saw it in the early 90s. I love the lines of the bike. Especially the way the back angles down. It reminds me of those coach built cars from the lates 20s-30s.
> And yes. We hope to see you and your wife again this year. You'll definitley see it in person. Maybe I'll have it rolling by then. All it needs is chanins and handle bars. If that's the case then you can take it for a ride up and down the street.
> And as for your rc trike, that thing is priceless. So much ingenuity behind it. It does remind one of Latin Active. Same type of mods. Nice work!



i got a set of bars in my garage that may be very close to what was originally on that bike.
let me go look.


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> i got a set of bars in my garage that may be very close to what was originally on that bike.
> let me go look.


Please look. LOL. I can use them. Let me know how much or trade.


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

Got a little bit of work done last night.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Comes along nicely!!:thumbsup:



modeljunky said:


> Got a little bit of work done last night.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow! This is amazing for me to see. I thought this trike was dead and gone. Its great to see it back and owned by someone who appreciates it for what it is! I'm gonna look for some more build pics that I got from my uncles to post up. Cant wait to to see it all restored. I remember riding in the back with Greg in the Pomona Xmas Parade when I was a little kid. Damn I'm excited to see this!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

modeljunky said:


> Please look. LOL. I can use them. Let me know how much or trade.


pm me your number. I'll txt you a pic


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Anymore updates on this?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

he sold it back to the original owner, Greg DeAlba. they are going to restore it pretty soon. BE ON THE LOOKOUT!!


----------



## djgooch (Apr 4, 2009)

Can't wait to see it again all done looking bad ass where it all started with the DeAlbas


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

djgooch said:


> Can't wait to see it again all done looking bad ass where it all started with the DeAlbas


X2:yes:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

tequila sunrise said:


> he sold it back to the original owner, Greg DeAlba. they are going to restore it pretty soon. BE ON THE LOOKOUT!!


Damn Gonna Look Really Nice...:nicoderm:


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE (Aug 20, 2008)

Any up dates?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

HATERZ_NIGHTMARE said:


> Any up dates?


Rumor Has It That He's Not Gonna Bring It Out.Another Rumor Is That He's Unsure What He Wants To Do With It.Again Just Rumors I Heard.


----------



## Castro450 (Sep 12, 2021)

Hey .. do you still have it


----------

